# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Free Book: How To Market And Manage An Accounting Firm

## adelgreeneyes

hello all  :Smile: 
i found this book on amazon and its free for only few days 
i thought accountant in this forum would like to have such book 


Book Name : How To Market And Manage An Accounting Firm 
In this book how to Market and Manage an Accounting Firm you will learn:
• The five accounting business success fundamentals
• The marketing fundamentals used by the most successful accounting firms
• How to create a new market for your accounting firm
• How to attract “A talent” staff to your accounting firm

• The 18th century was about speed.
• The 19th century was about quality.
• The 21st century is about value and total customer experience.
• What is value?
• What is total customer experience?
• How do you know what constitute value to your clients?
You will learn all those in the book. 

this book is free on amazon only for 5 days so get you're chance and download it 
Amazon Link 
http://www.amazon.com/Market-Manage-...ccounting+Firm

please give this book nice review and let us know in this post what you think about the book  :Smile:

----------

KimH (02-Sep-12)

----------


## Just Gone

Weird for a first post.

----------


## adelgreeneyes

why its weird??
its nice book talking about accounting management and it really help  :Smile:  
and its on amazon

----------


## Dave A

> Weird for a first post.


Not exactly the normal way to kick off, true.

But all things considered I couldn't spot a foul.

----------


## Just Gone

Is it your book?

----------


## KimH

Thanks for the heads up Adelgreeneyes - I've downloaded and worked my way through 80% of the book already.  Glad to see a reference to the Blue Ocean / Red Ocean strategy as well.

Kevinb - the author of the book is Romeo Richards from the UK, here's a link to his website if you are interested in reading more.

----------


## adelgreeneyes

well, its not my book  :Smile:  i am a business student so i am not good enough to write my own book yet hehehe
but really its nice book and these guys who wrote it have many nice books and instead of share with others what i think i guess its more useful to show what experts thinking in such topic

----------


## adelgreeneyes

you are welcome ^^
i hope you enjoy it :P

----------

